# Saving video straight to laptop?



## Zv (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey does anyone know if there is a way to shoot video with a 5D II and instead of saving the video on the memory card, have it save directly to your laptop? 

Also is there a more technical name for this? Sorry I'm new to video. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 16, 2013)

The 5D MK II and MK III cannot do this. The feature is being added to the 1D X 5D MK III. You can also do it with a Nikon D800.

It works by using the HDMI output, but the output is at reduced resolution in all but the 1D X 5D MK III This makes direct recording undesirable.


----------



## Zv (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks. That's what I thought. No probs I just wondered.


----------



## marvinhello (Mar 17, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The 5D MK II and MK III cannot do this. The feature is being added to the 1D X. You can do it with a Nikon D800.
> 
> It works by using the HDMI output, but the output is at reduced resolution in all but the 1D X. This makes direct recording undesirable.



That's incorrect, uncompressed HDMI output will be added to 5D Mark III in April, no plans for 1D X and other cameras yet.

So, after April, 1D C and 5D Mark III are the only two cameras in the Canon DSLR line that are capable of utilising external recorders.


----------



## Zv (Mar 17, 2013)

marvinhello said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The 5D MK II and MK III cannot do this. The feature is being added to the 1D X. You can do it with a Nikon D800.
> ...



Thanks. I saw that info on another thread too.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 18, 2013)

marvinhello said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The 5D MK II and MK III cannot do this. The feature is being added to the 1D X. You can do it with a Nikon D800.
> ...


A quick question tho...

The OP originally asked about recording straight to a laptop, will this be possible with the firmware update to the 5D3, or will it have to be some sort of dedicated external recorder?

cayenne


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2013)

marvinhello said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The 5D MK II and MK III cannot do this. The feature is being added to the 1D X. You can do it with a Nikon D800.
> ...


 
Yup, I had it reversed.


----------



## cinema-dslr (Mar 18, 2013)

cayenne said:


> marvinhello said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...




yes you'll need a dedicated external recorder like the ninja for this.
as far as i know laptop hdmi ports are hdmi-out only


----------



## Halfrack (Mar 18, 2013)

You'd use something like http://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/hyperdeckshuttle/ to capture directly to SSD or a http://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/ultrastudio/ Mini Recorder if you wanted to capture directly to a Mac laptop (they make USB3 bits for PC's too).

I take it you're shooting static stuff in a studio setup?


----------



## Zv (Mar 19, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> You'd use something like http://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/hyperdeckshuttle/ to capture directly to SSD or a http://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/ultrastudio/ Mini Recorder if you wanted to capture directly to a Mac laptop (they make USB3 bits for PC's too).
> 
> I take it you're shooting static stuff in a studio setup?



It was just a thought I had on how to take video clips longer than 12mins. I think I could work around it for filming. Those CF cards aint cheap and I thought my laptop would have been a nice easy option. Guess not.


----------



## mws (Mar 19, 2013)

If you have a Mac, Blackmagic makes a thunderbolt hdmi capture interface.


----------



## daniel (Apr 12, 2013)

I was able to record from my 500d directly to pc, but not in hd quality. There is an app named sparkocam that allows doing this, but the size of output video is smaller than if you record directly into camera. As I understand, the reason is that this app takes video from camera's live view and its size is less than 1080p. But that was ok for me, since I actually used it for skype video chats.


----------



## bonedaddy.p7 (Apr 12, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> You'd use something like http://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/hyperdeckshuttle/ to capture directly to SSD or a http://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/ultrastudio/ Mini Recorder if you wanted to capture directly to a Mac laptop (they make USB3 bits for PC's too).
> 
> I take it you're shooting static stuff in a studio setup?



their h.264 pro recorder works very well and over USB 2, and their ATEM switcher is nice too. The only real downside I see is that you have to capture with their software and then move the file to your editor. 

I have been using the Matrox Mojito Max and the Blackmagic decklink cards with good results for desktops, and I have the ATEM sitting on my desk right now and have liked it. we fight over the h.264 pro recorder a bit here because it works with everything and is trouble free.


----------

